# NOT a carpenter (Pre fabricated idea)



## arrowslinger (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi all

Getting back into rollers and want to put together a small loft for three or four pair to raise maybe two kits to fly. Looking at material cost plus the fact driving nails or making good cuts and measurements is not my forte  I saw this at wally world for 230.00










Google image search found a few owner photos:










62L x 32W x 42H in.

I figure with a little modification to the interior nest box area I could hold three pairs of breeders. Purchase of another one and some perches I think would make a decent kit box?


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Arrowslinger- it looks like your on your way. Should be good for few pairs. Good luck to you sir-Nick..


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Way too small for 3 pairs of breeders, especially 3 pairs of breeders and their young


----------

